# toddler jealous of dog



## Casual Storm (Apr 9, 2003)

My 21 month old ds is very jealous of our 8 year old pug, Rosie. She has always been a lapdog. For the past couple of months, everytime ds sees Rosie jump into our laps, even if he is across the room, he will run over yelling "NO! NO!" and try to push or swat her off the lap. If ds is happily sitting in my lap and Rosie jumps on dh's lap, ds will do the same thing. He gets upset when we feed her too. I feel so bad for Rosie, because I feel like I am constantly moving her away to avoid having her get hit or shoved, but when I do, I think that is just reinforcing ds's behavior. Any advice?


----------



## melamama (Oct 8, 2002)

I think I would explain to ds that yelling, hitting, slapping is not allowed in the house. from the beginning with both kids (4&1) in dealing with our cats and dog "gentle gentle" became a mantra-we repeated it so much around the animals.

I think your ds is old enough to get the idea that he must be kind to your dog, and that his behavior is unacceptable- he is jealous, but you have to help him express it in safe ways-like maybe when he sees the dog on your dh's lap you could sort of narrate "look at out good dog Rosie, we have to take care of Rosie, be gentle with her" all the time giving your ds lots of positive energy and physical affection. and remember to keep things in the positive phrasing, so you don't get overwhelmed with no's but like "let's do this" "be like this"

maybe your ds could help with her feedings, if she gets dry food I know my dd loves to pour and scoop our dog's food

good luck


----------

